# Google- Ask Dr Chris: Bloating and hairy moles - goodtoknow



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ask Dr Chris: Bloating and hairy moles**goodtoknow*You might have *irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), an intolerance to wheat or dariy, or a more serious intestinal problem. See your GP. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

